
Randomness a key in spread of disease, other 'evil' - chadcmulligan
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/01/180102134844.htm
======
jstanley
I'm just seeing "Access To Website Blocked"

~~~
ita
Source of the story: [http://news.cornell.edu/stories/2017/12/randomness-key-
sprea...](http://news.cornell.edu/stories/2017/12/randomness-key-spread-
disease-other-evil) It seems to mostly match the edited version.

